

(Gizmodo, Lifehacker)WTF, Gawker? You Redesigned All Your Sites? - cfontes
http://yourseosucks.com/2011/02/wtf-gawker-you-redesigned-all-your-sites/

======
glasner
Usability-wise they're horrible. I'm not so sure it's going to hurt their
rankings though. They're using the #! in URL structure to conform with
Google's AJAX crawling rules [1] and Google is linking to the pages in the
SERPs.

Now they have screwed themselves in an entirely different way. Google has
indexed their staging server [2] which is now password protected and
outranking their site [3].

[1] [http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-
started...](http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/getting-started.html)
[2] <http://www.google.com/search?q=site:stage.gawker.com> [3]
<http://www.google.com/search?q=flubbed+because+she+was+drunk>

~~~
cfontes
didn't get that [2] and [3] parts, But the design is so bad that makes me stop
going there instantly. Engadget just got a not shared 24/7 user.

~~~
cfontes
Just got the [2]. [3] still not clear thougt

~~~
glasner
The original author says that they won't rank, but the pages are ranking in
Google with the #!. The problem is stage.gawker.com is ranking instead of
gawker.com.

Click the first result in [3] and it will ask you for a username and password.

~~~
glasner
It looks like the main domain is ranking for everything but the most random
queries. Interesting to see the AJAX crawl in action.

------
cfontes
They just made one of my favorite sites, Gizmodo useless.

Cheers, It would be incredibly hard to make me stop going to Gizmodo an Life
Hacker(browser thru it the whole day for as long as I remeber) but YOU DID IT
!

------
superdude
Ironic that their front-page article has a montage of cans of Coca Cola
CLASSIC.

